# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  المال عصب الحياة ؟ ام خشبها!

## الامبراطور

*Money*







*النقود* 
** 
*It can buy a house* 
*نستطيع الشراء المنزل**بالنقود**[IMG]http://al79n.com/vb/cid:2.102853002@***59711..mail.ac4.yahoo.com[/IMG]* 
*But not a home* 
*لكن لا نستطيع شراء**العائله* 
** 
*It can buy a clock* 
*نستطيع شراء**الساعة* 
** 

*But not time* 
*و لكن لا نستطيع شراء**الوقت* 
** 
*It can buy you a position* 
*نستطيع شراء المنصب و**السلطه* 
 
*But it not respect* 
*لكن لا نستطيع شراء**الاحترام* 
** 
*It can buy you a bed* 
*نستطيع شراء السرير* 

** 
*But not sleep* 
*و لكن لا نستطيع شراء**النوم* 
** 
*It can buy you a book* 
*نستطيع شراء**الكتب* 
** 
*But not knowledge* 
*و لكن لا نستطيع شراء**العلم* 
** 
*It can buy you medicine* 
*نستطيع شراء**الدواء* 

** 
*But not health* 
*و لكن لا نستطيع شراء**الصحه* 
** 
*It can buy you blood* 
*نستطيع شراء**الدم* 
** 
*But not life* 
*و لكن لا نستطيع شراء**الحياة* 
** 
*So you see money isn't everything* 
*فلذلك يجب أن تعرف أن**النقود ليست كل شيء* 
** 
*And it often causes pain and suffering* 
*و في بعض الأحيان**تخلق النقود لنا المعاناة والمشاكل و الألم* 
** 
*I tell you this because I am your friend* 
*فأنا أخبرك بهذا لأني**أعتبر نفسي أحد أصدقاؤك* 
** 
*And as your friend I want to* 
*ولأني صديق سأنصحكم**بنصيحه* 
** 
*Take away your pain and suffering!!* *و لذلك ابعد عن نفسك**الهموم و الألم*

----------


## ابو عوده

كلمات حلوه

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو عوده  
_كلمات حلوه_


 شكرا لمرورك

----------


## محمد العزام

كلام رائع  

مشكور

----------


## الامبراطور

> كلام رائع 
> 
> مشكور


 
اسعدني مرورك

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center] 
بجد كلام بمحله
يسلمو
[/align]

----------


## الامبراطور

> [align=center]
> بجد كلام بمحله
> يسلمو
> [/align]


اسعدني مرورك

----------

